# Move money from US to UK



## Pont (Jun 13, 2021)

I am American citizen living in UK. I have pension paid into California bank and want to transfer a large sum into my UK bank without having to appear at my US bank with passport and utility bill.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on how large a sum you want to transfer (or if you can break it into smaller transfers) but you may want to take a look at Wise (used to be called Transferwise). There are a couple different ways to do these kinds of transfers but their rates are very reasonable and they give the current exchange rate.


----------



## Pont (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

PayPal;


----------



## Vivian516 (Sep 8, 2021)

There is another way to use digital currency! No fees!


----------

